# Ii Exchange With Worldmark



## ck1 (Jul 22, 2007)

I did an exchange with my worldmark account with II for The royal carribean in cancun for Feb 2008.  It has been over 2 months since my confirmation has been sent and my Worldmark account's points have not changed.  Does it usually take this long for II to pull the points?  They are getting close to expire.  

CK


----------



## rhonda (Jul 22, 2007)

Phone WM during the week and ask to speak with the *Exchange Department.*  They'll create the II exchange reservation (applying your oldest credits available at that moment) even if they don't "see" the II request yet.


----------

